# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  افضل برامج الاندرويد حسب تصنيف قوقل

## salihmob

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * *     **     *هوا برنامج شبيه بالفايل مانجر والابليكشن مانجر  في جولات نوكيا يمكنك من خلال هذا البرنامج إدارة التطبيقات نقل ونسخ  الملفات فيها بالإضافة إلى ميزة تصفح الصور في البرنامج بشكل جميل*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *برنامج Bluetooth File Transfer لنقل الملفات والتطبيقات عن طريق البلوتوث*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]          *كما  هوا واضح من اسم البرنامج انه يمكنك من خلاله إرسال التطبيقات دون الحاجة  إلى تحميلها اوالرجوع لمكانها الاصلي على الذاكرة والعديد من الميزات  الاخرى (طريقة نقل التطيقات عبر البلوتوث: افتح التطبيق // فعل  البلوتوث //  اضغط زر option // اختر More ثم اضغط على send  applecation //  حدد التطبيقات ثم أرسلها للجهاز المحدد )*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *برنامج Tubemate لتحميل الفيديوهات من اليوتيوب :* *  *   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   * *         *يعد  هذا البرنامج رقم واحد بين برامج الاندرويد لتحميل الفيديوهات يمكن البحث  عن اي فيديو وتحميله بكل سهولة ويميز البؤانج ايضا انه يعرض عليك التحميل  بصيغ مختلفة تبعا لامكانيات جهازك كما يمكنك تحميل الفيديو ك Mp3*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * تطبيق MX Player لتشغيل جميع صيغ الفيديو :*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        * افضل  برنامج لتشغيل جميع الفيديوهات يمكنك الان مشاهدة اي فيلم بأي صيغة علي  موبيلك فهوا ممتاز لنظام اندرويد يمكنك البرنامج من تشغيل الفيديو و تكبير  شاشة عرض الفيديو سهولة و وضوح عرض الترجمة على البرنامج مع اضافة ظل و  حدود للترجمة*    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## جمال شعيب

شكرا برنامج مفيد

----------


## ridouan

*شكرا برنامج مفيد*

----------


## issammdr

merci

----------

